# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Ribben gekneusd?

## shrn1994

hallo,,


ik heb ontzettend pijn aan me ribben,
aan 1 rib, ben een meid, en als je zeg maar naast de tieten,
waar de rib begint doet echt ontzettend pijn!!!!

met ademen,
hoesten, 
bukken, 
recht zitten,
armen omhoog,


Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn??


Gr!

----------


## Sefi

Heb je 'rare' bewegingen gemaakt waardoor het veroorzaakt kan worden?
Heb je er al lang last van?

----------


## shrn1994

nou..lang verhaal..
ik zat klem met un rib onder iets..
en het is gister gebeurd..

gr

----------


## Sefi

't zou kunnen dat 't gekneusd is
misschien beter even aan huisarts laten zien dan

----------

